
History repeats: Uber and the second great tech bubble - shahryc
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2015/08/04/history-repeats-uber-and-the-second-great-tech-bubble/
======
shahryc
"The overall tech bubble will eventually burst, it might be next year, it
might be two or three years down the line, and it might be external economic
factors that bring it to an end..."

